# Bird Expats



## Moretothestory (Jul 25, 2019)

This subject might be funny, but I have 2 parrots that would like to become expats. Has anyone heard of bringing a bird pet? I realize that it might be unreasonable but I should ask anyway.

Thanks,
MTTS


----------

